# Can you say Calabash?



## web (Aug 10, 2022)

Total of 8 calabash bottles a with couple of unusual colors


----------



## Roy (Aug 10, 2022)

web said:


> Total of 8 calabash bottles a with couple of unusual colors


Nice, 
With all the digging I've done I have never found even a broken calabash. 
Roy


----------



## Len (Aug 10, 2022)

I find them all the time--repros at yard sales. --Which ponders the question "Where were most original calabash bots made if not around the northeast?"


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2022)

Calabash.


----------



## Roy (Aug 10, 2022)

Len said:


> I find them all the time--repros at yard sales. --Which ponders the question "Where were most original calabash bots made if not around the northeast?"


Good question....
And then ,  where were they discarded.....
Roy


----------



## Roy (Aug 10, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Calabash.


Calabash is of course the perfect answer... nice.
I however , am still more interested in where they put them when empty....
Roy


----------



## sandchip (Aug 11, 2022)

Very nice, but difficult to appreciate the color variations on a green background.


----------



## Roy (Aug 11, 2022)

sandchip said:


> Very nice, but difficult to appreciate the color variations on a green background.


I totally agree. A different background would showcase those colors...


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Aug 11, 2022)

Are all these originals? Various companies made reproduction calabashes including Clevenger Brothers, Wheaton, and Anchor Hocking. But even reproductions are just as beautiful.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Aug 18, 2022)

Nice collection ! This is my Jenny Lind Calabash. One of the bottles that got me started in collection. Interesting thing is Jenny is spelled "Jeny " Lind


----------



## Len (Aug 18, 2022)

The Swedish Nightingale still warms hearts, and wallets-(-included amongst them was P.T. Barnum's.) Behold the world's first concert tour rock star with 0ver 70 cities in her first outing! (Or was it 90+?) In any case, the embossment doesn't do her justice.


----------



## web (Aug 20, 2022)

Very cool find and to be the one that got you started!


----------



## web (Aug 20, 2022)

sandchip said:


> Very nice, but difficult to appreciate the color variations on a green background.


I have to take more pictures with a more neutral background.


----------

